# What is the longest time you went without



## Gonna Make It (Dec 3, 2012)

So, after people commenting on another post here, it got me wondering: what is the longest most people have gone without sex after becoming sexually active.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Right now its been since mid November and I have warned my wife that if we go back to a sexless marriage I am done. We had two children in two years, both pregnancies were sexless. It was if she pee'd on the stick and then she was done with me. So two times in 18 months was the worst it's been.


----------



## Gonna Make It (Dec 3, 2012)

This post is open for the ladies and the guys. You do not need to qualify with a post if you do not want to, like I said I just thought it was funny how many could not believe the poster had gone so long without sex and it got me to thinking.

For me it has been 2 1/2 years with about 7 months of that being after we separated.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Wait, longest time after becoming sexually active in general, or longest time after becoming sexually active with your current partner/spouse?


----------



## Gonna Make It (Dec 3, 2012)

Either. Basically your dry spell. For me that was in my one and only serious relationship. YMMV.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine was seven years. From 17 to 24. I wasn't in relationships during that time. 

In my marriage, the longest was the six weeks after our son was born.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Currently in record-setting territory at 3+ years post-divorce. Although I've dated, I just have no real desire right now, probably until I can get past some rather serious trust issues!


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been doing without about 2 months now. My husband is an idiot that doesn't see telling me he loves me as necessary or any thing romantic so now I don't see sex as worth the effort.

He sees sarcastic remarks as necessary and he has cheated. Bet he didn't have any problem getting romantic with them and if I outlive him and he gets sick he will find himself in a nursing home one day.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

H deploys for 6 months at a time...every year...We all have to make sacrifices.


----------



## Majestic Starman (Nov 24, 2013)

Wife is going through some physical body changes and minor health issues, so it's sporadic - every couple of months, with a 4 month gap twice in the last year and a half. Problem is, for her "sex" only includes PIV intercourse. If it doesn't involve that, then there's no physical intimacy at all.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

3 years. Then I tried to "fix" my marriage. Big mistake. I've been on a 6 month drought now. I won't initiate. Feels too...rapey. Since I won't initiate, it will be until I die or find something outside my marriage. I'm hoping the latter comes first.


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

Up to six months, but because of being in an LDR and him in a different country. Otherwise, we've never went more than I'd say 5 days when together in person, and that was only due to illness.

Wait... does phone sex count? Cause then it's more like a few months.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Whatever the doctor's recommendation was after the birth of my nearly 10 pound first child. I don't remember what that recommendation was. But I was kinda scared after the birth. But I got back on board after that. Kinda had to fake it until I could make it though.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

My former marriage was what would be considered a sexless marriage (<1 per month), and by the last two years I was lucky if I got laid twice in a year. The last two times w/ my XH, I had to get him drunk to get him to have sex w/ me. Yeah, it was awful. 

The last 8 mos before he moved out was completely dry, followed by our separation, divorce, and me healing before I was even capable of feeling beautiful/sexy/attractive again... all in all, 2 yrs 2 mos total dry. Before I found a crazy hot guy to take care of things for me


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

The first 15 years of my life


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I voted 1-6 months but thought it pertained to my current relationship. It was do to business travel and was about 3 months.

I became sexually active at 14, I was forced much younger but don't count that. I went about 2 1/2 years, most of 16 and part of 18 without and then went a little crazy and slept with nearly 50 women in about 4 months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kindnessrules (Sep 5, 2014)

Female in a sexless marriage for many years. I've heard lots of marriages are sexless but never dreamed it would be mine. Mostly thanks to his chronic illness (which he did not have pre marriage) and some of my issues, plus emotional issues and distance. He sleeps a lot due to his illness, which means I spend a lot of time alone. At this point we are like roommates. I guess we just accept it, amazingly. There is respect and cooperation, perhaps some fondness, not much companionship. Bummer, but as House M.D. said, "You don't get what you want, you get what you get."

Why do we stay? I guess both of us are comfortable and do not want to uproot our lives and start over alone. We are both good people who just ended up in this unfortunate situation.


----------

